# Dudley Swap Pics



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 24, 2013)

Had a good day today at the swap, got to chat with a bunch of the regulars from here and RRB and meet a few new ones as well. Sold a ton of junk so I came home with a empty truck and full pockets. Here are some quick, crude pics I was able to snap-


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 24, 2013)

*More pics-*


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 24, 2013)

*Few more-*


----------



## Handyman (Nov 24, 2013)

*Cycle Truck*

Went to the Dudley Show/Swap today looking for Iver Johnson stuff but left wanting the black Schwinn Cycle Truck!!  I think I need one of these!!


----------



## walter branche (Nov 24, 2013)

*the old columbia with eliptical sprocket*



Bri-In-RI said:


>




hi . who owns the old columbia bike up on the table? how much?   walter branche any help is appreciated   407 697 3999    branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## mike j (Nov 25, 2013)

Didn't get his name, he was asking 1500.00 w/ the handlebars that were on the table in front of it. Said it was 1880's. I got there late, missed some good deals but still scored three bikes & a couple of 28'' wheels w/ the tires melted on to them. Good winter projects.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 25, 2013)

*thank you Ed and Mike*

Thanks for the info about the bike , I doubt he sold it, the seat is 750.00 , the rest of the parts are hard to sell. Thaf sprocket will wipeout your knees! The chain is very expensive ,. Wpb


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 25, 2013)

I was set up next to him, he introduced himself as Tom. Said the bike was an early 1890's Columbia. He goes to most of the swaps in New England. Dudley, Monson, Copake. He'll probably be at one or all of them in 2014.


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 25, 2013)

Didn't happen to catch what the green Swingbike was selling for did you? Looks like mine but less rust.

I notice everyone is wearing winter coats inside...I take it the location was unheated?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 25, 2013)

There's heat but it's a cavernous room with a ton of windows. It didn't help that with the wind chill the temp's were in/near single digits.


----------



## JRE123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Bummer, I didn't know it was going on.  Thanks for posting all the pic's. I always end up going over my budjet every time I go there.


----------



## southpier (Nov 29, 2013)

66TigerCat said:


> .... swaps in New England. Dudley, Monson, Copake. ....




are the dates for these set, yet?  or is there someplace I could look to get them?

thanks


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2013)

southpier said:


> are the dates for these set, yet?  or is there someplace I could look to get them?
> 
> thanks




Keep checking back here. They are usually posted at least a month before each show.


----------

